# adding additional battery to ranger 570



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

I want to add a second battery to my ranger 570. I have a probox top and want to wire it to a cond battery. how do I wire it. do I run it parallel to my orig battery or what?


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

Run it parallel or what i did, i put a blue sea charging relay in it and it keeps second battery seperate but still charges off the engine. It is sweet. You hook the two negatives together but the positive from engine and the 2nd battery hooks to the relay. The relay senses when engine is charging and engages.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

ok thanks


----------

